# Age of a Hymer?



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Can spot the age of a Hymer from the registration plate etc?
Thanks
Bob


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bob

Not sure if you are asking if you can spot the age, I assume that was the question....

Well it is like any other number plate on a car 51 - 2001 and R was 1997, etc., but if it has a private plate, then NO you can't tell the age of the vehicle.

Hymers, used to more or less stay the same for years, without any cosmetic changes, so it was difficult in the early 90's to instantly tell the age of a van, but as they seem to change their colour schemes very regularly now it may be easier.

Why what have you seen?

Carol -who has owned 2 Hymers in the past.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi, depends on plate or if its a "private" plate or not.

Johny GF


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hymer age*

Hi

If you also take a look at www.dmiuk.com and read the history, there are clues there about a Hymers age.

Russell


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Sorry all - I meant from the plate on the side of the van or any where else - not the number plate. It's just that I have seen a hymer first registered 04 and it looks older.
Thanks
Bob45


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Is it LHD?

It might be an import and first reg date means first reg in UK not first time used on the road.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I'm not sure where you mean.... on the side there is a plate which has a Hymer Number, having sold mine now, it is difficult to remember it exactly, but ours being a 640 had something like 640 B and another number, now Hymer Germany would be able to tell you the history of it, as that is a unique number.

As to it looking older, is it LHD, because you have to send in documentation which shows when it was first registered, and then there is a bit on the UK log book that just says first registered in UK on......

Now as I understood it, it was not possible to have a newer plate on a vehicle with an older age.

But back along when I think in 2002 or 2003 they stopped making the Starline 640, there were quite a few around unsold but new. They would have been registered in the year they were sold, not the year they were built...do you see what I mean, so could be older in that sense.

For instance we were interested in a Knaus C Liner, which would have built in 2006 probably, may have been 2007 but I doubt it, and if we had imported it, it would have been given a 2007 plate.

Why not email Hymer.com through their web site and see if they could help.

If it is a RHD, try Brownhills in Preston, they may then be able to help

Carol


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hymer*

Hi Bob - this is where my thread was heading.

I looked/saw a Hymer on a German dealers website. It was something like a 2005 reg but had the older rectangular headlamps. Investigations revealed it was nearly new in terms of registration, but had been "knocking about a bit".

The style of the Hymer - such as headlamps, interiors etc will help you with the detective work. Fiat should also be able to confirm the info from the chassis number.

Regards, Russell


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi bob,
on the body 'chassis no.' plate, there is a serial no. of eight digits. the second pair of two gives the year, ie, 43 99 56 22 the year would be 1999.
cheers
simon


----------



## jemshome (Nov 10, 2007)

*Age = Model Year*

Just came across this post and though this worth adding ...

When purchasing recent s/h Hymer I was researching interpreting the age from chassis no. My conclusion was that the second two digits gave the model year rather than the year of manufacture.

Also, if you obtain the Mercedes chassis number (mine starts WDB and is 17 digits long) and give a friendly Mercedes dealer a ring they will provide you with exact specification and month/year left the production line. Provides a useful check.

jem


----------

